# Subwoofer Cerwin Vega  V128  8 ohm



## ivanzishi (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola disculpen pero quiero ver si alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita que tengo...cuento con un subwoofer cerwin vega modelo v128 de 8 ohms,tengo un amplificador pioneer modelo gm-5200t de 2 canales de 760 watts segun dice que es estable a 4 ohms y quiero saber si este amplificador lo puede mover,porque un instalador me dijo que si lo aguantaba el amplificador,que conectara el subwoofer en paralelo,hice la prueba con un amplificador sony xm-zr604 de 4 canales de 600 watts pero no se escucho nada,quiero saber si el amplificador pioneer lo mueve o de lo contarrio que puedo hacer para conectar el subwoofer que caracteristicas debe de tener algun amplificador que me recomienden por su atensión muchas gracias de antemano esperando una respuesta satisfactoria.


----------



## hellfull (Sep 14, 2009)

si lo vas a conectar con la etapa de 2 canales,usala en modo puente,debe andar perfecta,lo malo esque a 8 ohm te va a dar menos potencia que la que dice,porque la que dice es para 4ohm.

pero va a funcionar bien,conectalo sin miedo.


----------



## ivanzishi (Sep 14, 2009)

ok, gracias...pero una pregunta mas la conexion en el subwoofer es normal o debo de invertor los polos


----------



## principiante (Sep 17, 2009)

las conexiónes de un sub,van normal del amplificador positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo igual que si fuera un altavoz normal


----------



## edippo (Sep 22, 2009)

principiante dijo:


> las conexiónes de un sub,van normal del amplificador positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo igual que si fuera un altavoz normal




Hola asi es un subwoofer no es mas que un altavoz o parlante, como quieras llamarlo pero con funcionalidad en particular osea es un altavoz diseñado exclusivamente para que tenga un buen performance con señales de baja frecuencia por lo general empiezan a tener una respuesta a partir de los 20Hz y el conexionado de colores no es mas que para que todos los parlantes suenen en el mismo sentido si los invertis no pasa nada suenan igual el problema seria si tenes dos parlantes y si uno invertis y el otro no simplemente se van a anular mutuamente, a mi me lo explicaron basicamente asi y me sirvio bastante el ejemplo, es: si tenes el grafico de la funcion trigonometrica seno (seria como el conectado negro-negro rojo-rojo) y el de -seno (seria invertido al conexionado anterior) bueno pues por separado no hay problema pero si los pones juntas al mismo tiempo la señal resultante seria cero ya que una señal es igual y contraria al otro. y como resultado siempre tenes cero eso es lo que pasa con las señales de audio, por eso en algunas fotos va a ver que tienen los parlanes boca abajo sin perder sonido. bueno esa fue la explicacion que me dieron ojala te haya sido de utilidad
aca unas fotitos de como algunos ponen el parlante boca abajo jeje  http://image.caraudiomag.com/f/9805779/caep_0508_02_z+car_audio_ntls_sbn+red_speakers.jpg

http://queauto.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/caraudio_d.jpg


----------

